# Trimmer line, what are you guys/gals using?



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I stopped in and picked up a new set of Gator blades yesterday. I also happened to be almost out line. The guy sold me on Gator line. Never tried it before so I'm taking his word for it. Anyway, it got me thinking, what are you all using and more importantly why (type of grass, price, works best with your equipment, etc)?

So what say you all?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly I use what is cheapest. Mostly use .105 dia line since it last longer in the weeds.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use the Rhino brand .105 on my Shindaiwa 270. No complaints. You can pick it up mostly anywhere including HD.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Husqvarna Titanium 105 cuts down tulips and lilies with ease:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

An Oregon rep gave me some what I believe is gator line.
It has the small wire thru the center????


Any way that small wire thru the center stuff does not last against a chain link fence. Nothing does but this stuff goes faster.

Other wise I use the RedMax .095 twist line.
The .095 round line sucks!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> An Oregon rep gave me some what I believe is gator line.
> It has the small wire thru the center????
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh crap!  I got suckered into a 3lb roll. Yes its round and has a small wire through it. 

I Just sent to guys to mow 21k overgrown at 21-27" high. No chain link fence but there is a long wooden fence.

At least if it goes fast, I can switch to different line :clap:
I should have posted here first.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Hopefully you get good feedback.

Post up what they say about it. 

Maybe mine was old and brittle line that was given to me FREE. lol


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

I use the Echo line .095. Works well for us. We use it for edging as well and holds up pretty good. Main reason is I can get it at Home Depot if I'm running low and don't have to worry about stopping at the dealer during their hours. I can hit Home Depot before 7 am on my way to the first lawn or until 9 pm on my way home.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I believe the center "wire" is Kevlar. I like it so far. It is lighter so I can spin a longer string faster when I am cutting large areas with it.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

stihl 105


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Hopefully you get good feedback.
> 
> Post up what they say about it.
> 
> Maybe mine was old and brittle line that was given to me FREE. lol


So here is the review after a couple hours.

2 guys, 1 property, about 3 hours total between them on the trimmers.

Weeds, grass, thistles 30-42" tall.

One trimmer is an Echo SRM225. The other is an Echo PAS266 with straight shaft attachment on it. Both trimmers run the speed feed heads.

New line is Magnum Gator line, .095, round profile. Old line was Echo .095 star shaped profile. I also had some left over homeowner crap from a trashout, they "informed" me that they trashed that line again. Told me to NEVER send them with that crap again. :no::no:

Both guys loved Gator line. They felt that they were going almost twice as long between feeding the line. Both said they preferred it over the Echo line.

I took the PAS266 trimmer to one of my apartments last evening. Tenants moved out, they had been mowing but didn't have a trimmer so the weeds against the house and garage were 30" or so tall. I spent about 10 minutes running the trimmer. I wasn't nearly as impressed as they were. Granted, I'm usually not on the trimmers so if they are happy, I'm happy. I might be crazy but my opinion is the line throws chit everywhere. I had crap on my face, hair, in my ears and my clothes were covered. I don't remember that much crap going everywhere using the Echo line, perhaps its due to the different profile. I did however feel that I went longer between feeding line out. My big disappointment came with the narly burdock bush/weed/tree I tried knocking down. That wasn't happening. Although, I'm not sure the Echo line would have faired any better against it.

Quick summary. The guys love it. Me, I'm not so sure yet.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I just finished the second of 2 3# spools of Gator Magnum .095 Square. Since running out I have bought & used a 1# spool of Gator Magnum .095 round, and am currently working through a spool of .095 Husqvarna XP Force Pro Line (round). My trimmers are big-heavy-torquey 4 stroke Stihls.

The Gator Magnum .095 Square was probably the best cutting line I have ever used. No regrets. However, I think that I like the round line better for 2 reasons. First, I can spool ~10 more feet of the round line on my Speed-Feed 450's without jamming the spool. Second, I have no jamming at all with the round line. The square line would jam every once in a while no matter how full the spool was.
The Husqvarna XP line seems to be working good, but I have not used enough yet to really compare it.

I have used Stihl line (at the recommendation of the Stihl dealer I bought my trimmers from) and will NEVER go back. They fail in both cutting & durability. I have also used .105 line & found that it did not cut near as fast as .095, and really didn't last any longer either.


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

stihl 105 aa well 3lb spool


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

We use alot of different line. debris removal almost always nets us a partial coil of trimmer line 

When we must buy it, its Stihl .095.


----------



## AW27 (May 5, 2013)

We always use Gator Blades, seem to only need changed about once every three weeks and cut through saplings, volunteers, and thick brush just as well on weeds. The only downside is when you hit a big rock in the weeds and your blade ricochets into a million high projectile pieces.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

It all sucks! 

Oregon
Red Max
Echo

I normally just use the .95 green Oregon square... I do like the orange Stihl .95 twist line that come on new heads or re-loads, but it never last long.

Have to reach out and try it find a pound or five!


----------



## LAND (Mar 4, 2013)

When picking "Whip" line keep in mind your "Whip" engine size. If your model is say 225cc its better to use .095 line that has some type of edge on it. Its thinner and lighter, less wear on engine. I recommend not using smooth or round line or heavier guage, more wear on engine, and more downtime. They don't make equipment like they used to. Use to get 3 to 4 seasons out of a whip, now its more like 1 to 2. Ethenol anyone?
I even use it in our 410cc's as well, higher RPM at the head cuts like butter.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

We usually use .95 stihl, just picked up a small roll of .105, and my guys love it, our trimmers are stihl fs90r


----------

